# braze-on with lightweight clamp vs clamp-on



## Shuteye (Nov 25, 2006)

Is there any weight savings to be had by buying a braze-on with a carbon clamp (if such an animal is made)? For me this would be specific to Campy. I have done a forum search and only came up with threads discussing factory parts. Before I order a Record clamp-on I can't help wondering if a dependable, weight saving, braze-on/clamp set up is available.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

There are two options.

Yes a carbon clamp that works with a braze on derailleur is a available from here:

http://fairwheelbikes.com/shop/inde...ath=11&zenid=e0ba3671c7791947b9ece49b6bf53e2f

Fairwheel can also supply you with alloy bolts to replace the steel one that holds the cage together, the cage pivot bolt and the limit screws.

The other option is to order the tuning bolts from fairwheelbikes and take a dremel tool and machine the clamp down. See the link.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=14991&highlight=popawheelie

If you search some more over at weight weenies you will find clamps where most of the clamp has been machined away like cutting a large slot in the band since al the material on the band isn't necessary.


----------



## Shuteye (Nov 25, 2006)

I checked out the Fairwheel website. At 90 bucks for a carbon clamp and 300 for a drilled derailleur those are some pricey grams! I just bought a Look 585 frameset in great shape off of e-bay and will be gradually building it up as a project bike. I hope to build it under 15 lbs. I bookmarked Fairwheel and Weightweenies, thanks JMT. Drilling looks risky (as in ruining a part) but fun. I don't think you could get away with sending the part back and saying "I was just riding along when it broke":17:


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I would still contact Jason at FWB and get all the alloy tuning bolts since this will be relatively cheap and cut 6 or 7 grams easy. All the fastners on the derailleur can be replaced and the steel ones just aren't necessary. I've been riding a tuned front Record derailleur for over a year and half and it still works fine.


BTW, you welcome!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Be careful with the BTP carbon clamps. I have seen/heard of mnay cracking. So far mine has held up well. Jason @ FWB sold me mine. Got bolts from him in the past as well. Good guy!


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

DIRT BOY said:


> Be careful with the BTP carbon clamps. I have seen/heard of mnay cracking. So far mine has held up well. Jason @ FWB sold me mine. Got bolts from him in the past as well. Good guy!



There was a thread on this on the weightweenies.com site- apparently the first version of the btp clamps were cracking but it seems to have been solved w/ the 2nd generation.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Cool, good to know.


----------



## Shuteye (Nov 25, 2006)

Just won an e-bay auction on a record braze-on, will now begin the clamp search. Would not have gone with a braze-on but for the good info here. Thanks all!


----------

